# using a mouthguard to increase bench press



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

this may sound crazy but i heard the other week in the gym that wearing a mouth guard can increase your bench as you can grit your teeth together and this sorts your breathing out better when your benching so can bench more. might of explained this a but crap ..lol has any one ever tried this?


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

nope and never will. if i see anyone trying it i'll probs just hit the c u n t


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

I dont think this would help.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

james_benjamin said:


> this may sound crazy but i heard the other week in the gym that wearing a mouth guard can increase your bench as you can grit your teeth together and this sorts your breathing out better when your benching so can bench more. might of explained this a but crap ..lol has any one ever tried this?


I thought about this the other day, I'm worries about ****ing my teeth up tbh I grit and grind them quite bad and have a bit of mouth/gum/tooth ache after


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

I grind my teeth like mental when lifting heavy stuff.

If mine snap they snap

id not wanna wear a gum shield for that tbh.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have 2 teeth that have snapped and had to be extracted. I really should use one when I am doing my heavier sets I guess but I never have.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I broken a tooth, all so grind my teeth when pressing. Think its a good ideal to us a gum shield when pressing

you wear a supports for your joints when lifting heavy


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you ****ing high? You sound insane. You need to be medicated!!!! (stepbrothers) (yes im a bit drunk  )


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a well known fact that gum shields improve muscular strength by 11% (which is the real reason rugby players wear them).

It works by exactly the same principle as knee pads improving cardio efficiency by 16%


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> It's a well known fact that gum shields improve muscular strength by 11% (which is the real reason rugby players wear them).
> 
> It works by exactly the same principle as knee pads improving cardio efficiency by 16%


Learn something new everyday!

I'll be putting my order in for a couple asap


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

"shakes head"


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure i can see the benefits. But tbh if it works for you then who cares, i certainly don't care what others are doing in the gym and if someone feels this gives them an advantage and helps them then more power to them.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Bugger the gum shield get a ball gag in there. If your going to look like a sissy may as well go full Monty  Ha! Just messin fella, seriously though id rather risk a tooth.


----------



## Nil1436114837 (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/armourbite-performance-pack/pid1226566-960

"UA's ArmourBite® Performance Pack brings athletes patented jaw-positioning technology that maximizes air intake to increase endurance and improve your reaction time by up to 12%. With ArmourBite®, your body will produce up to 25% less energy-sapping lactic acid so you can deliver an up to 20% stronger performance. Give your training or game-day routine a boost that's been scientifically proven. You just need to prove it to yourself."

hmmmmm BS?


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

When I was younger I thought of something similar but after getting slated by everyone in the gym I stopped putting them in pretty soon afterwards. Would maybe do It again but only if they would have ones that that didnt appear as if you had a mouthful or something


----------

